# Gloves or Mittens?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Gloves. I like freedom of the fingers.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mittens. No question. They are warmer. Easier to take on and off.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Gloves for lessons, mitts for going out riding. It's easier to grab things and to help students when I'm wearing gloves, but when I'm by myself, mitts for warm fingers.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I always wear gloves but I plan on getting some nice mittens here soon as it's been a little cold up here lately. I will probably still wear the gloves more often and save the mittens for the cold days when I actually need them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I prefer gloves, because I have the freedom of my fingers, and have yet to encounter my fingers getting cold. But i do think mittens would make it easier to go through the snow with your hand when carving, without hurting your fingers, but duct tape helps with that.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I guess a lot depends on the riding you do for the style of glove you wear. I ride in Western PA (Seven Springs), so it doesn't frequently get blistering cold. Average temp is around 15-30+F. We don't get powder and it's usually pretty icy. 

The other big factor in my decision is the tow rope that is used in the board park. Seven Springs uses a thick rope that travels fairly fast. You have to grab on tight but about 10 feet of it will slide through your glove before you lock on. My current Burton Gore-tex's have a nice layer of duct tape around the palms. 

Also, many of you say mittens because they are warmer but I will be looking for a pair with removable inserts (which usually remain removed).

I think I am leaning toward mittens but still doing my research. Any additional comments?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

sedition said:


> Mittens. No question. They are warmer. Easier to take on and off.


 yes!!! <- too short


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

gloves for me please regardless of what or wear i'm riding. i've always worn gloves they just fit nicer and give you more functionality of your hand. My hands have never got cold in gloves so i'm not worried about the cold and i've gone riding in -30C (-22F) temps and i'm sure if they did get cold i would just get some of those heat packs.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've used gloves for years and this season switched to mittens. I bought Celtek's that actually flip up to expose the fingers of the liner if you need the added dexterity so it gives you the best of both worlds. This is the solution if you ask me. Warmth of mittens with the available dexterity of gloves...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I've used gloves for years and this season switched to mittens. I bought Celtek's that actually flip up to expose the fingers of the liner if you need the added dexterity so it gives you the best of both worlds. This is the solution if you ask me. Warmth of mittens with the available dexterity of gloves...


Whoa. Link please?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

well the model I bought they don't make anymore, but they're called the Outbreak now. The sick ones are the Top Score but I can't find anyone who actually sells them:

CELTEK OUTBREAK MITTENS BLACK for Sale at Milosport.com: OUTERWEAR Department: SNOWBOARD MITTENS Category

Grenade also makes a pair like this called the flapjack I think...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Stay with the mitts. I have no problem strapping in with my mitts and I find mitt more comfortable. They're also definitely easier to deal with in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

mitts are great. i've got a pair of basic dakines that have lasted at least 3 seasons. they're gortex, have a great google wipe and are super warm. no problems strapping in with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

those mittens that you can pull back and there are those fingerless gloves. if that makes sense to people. warm like a mitten but makes it easier to put a binding on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

mitts - ftw! no need for fingers on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I like mittens. My fingers don't seem to move much more in gloves, so I like the ease and warmth of mittens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone know of mitts with a glove liner? Seems like you could get the both of best worlds with it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my hands are just not comfy if i cannot move my fingers, no mittens for me.


blindpig said:


> Anyone know of mitts with a glove liner? Seems like you could get the both of best worlds with it.


even more annoying then regular mittens imo lol.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Gloves because its easier to strap in, but I do know that mittens are warmer


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

How bout both?

http://www.snowboard-city.com/node/114

EDIT - LoL I just read the review there and the guy pretty much rips them.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

i personally wear mittens because they are warmer 
with gloves the tips of my fingers get cold and get affected the most
so with mittens i wear a thin but warm inside glove like a liner


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been trying to find a pair of those mittens that fold over into gloves for my wife. But no luck. Either the ones I find are fugly junk or they are sold out. :dunno:


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

my mitts have a liner so the few times I have to take my hands out I still have the liner on. Mitts FTW all the way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only ridden in gloves, but I'm going to check out some different gloves vs. mittens at the local shop this weekend. Need a warmer pair for next year.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried mittens, and didn't like it. I prefer the mobility of gloves for everything from opening/closing vents to adjusting goggles to holding a beer. Only downside is that they're harder to take on/off vs. mittens, and not as warm on the really cold days.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife got some new mittens at REI yesterday. We discovered something we didn't expect with the mitten that unzip to reveal gloves.

While it is not terribly hard to unzip one mitten, zipping it back up while wearing a mitten on the other hand is really hard. She actually removed her mitten to zip the other one up before realizing how stupid that was. If the mittens use a zipper to access the glove liner, they may be more trouble than they look.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

I had a pair of mitts that were left in this place I'm renting so I started with that. I ended up liking them and got a set of Dakines XL.

I quickly decided to get a wrist gaurd - I know some people are against them but I'm a programmer and really do not want to break my wrist riding. I slide the mitts over the wrist gaurd.

I'd like to get a set of gloves that could go under the wrist gaurd but I think it's going to be hard to find a pair that are very warm but not bulky.

Also - I dislocated my finger many many years back skateboarding. I feel with mittens with wrist guards I'm able to bail without risking injury to a specific finger/hand/wrist.

As far as ease of putting on/off - I've gotten fast at that. It's easy to strap in with them on. Also I figure with some stuff like messing with my mp3 player I'd have to take a glove off anyways.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

try those mittens which have the thumb and index finger like a glove. i think grenade make them


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I like mitts more because I like the feeling of being able to move my fingers about freely compared to gloves. Mine have a removable glove liner but it would have to be really cold for me to bother.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I use both. I have:

Convert gloves that kinda suck cause the non removing liner gets pulled out from the fingers and is a pain in the a$$ to get back in. Also not as waterproof as they claim. Booo!

180's thin tech gloves that are like liners but warm, with little nibs on the palm to grip and operate Ipods and cellphones. I love these. 

DaKine mittens that I got as a xmas gift, which was strange cause it's what I would have wanted but got from someone that I had no idea was getting me something. Still haven't had a chance to wear them for boarding but warm and great for making snowballs.

Forum Love Gloves that I used a couple of weeks ago for the first time. Got soaking wet and still kept my hands warmer than not wearing anything at all. Think weatherproofing might help with the wetness. But made out of leather and definately a spring glove. Pretty sweet looking in white and gray.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I tried mittens, and didn't like it. I prefer the mobility of gloves for everything from opening/closing vents to adjusting goggles to holding a beer. Only downside is that they're harder to take on/off vs. mittens, and not as warm on the really cold days.


the simplicity/difficulty of holding a beer must be taken into consideration!

def gloves for me. it is easier to strap in with the gloves, and i like being able to move my fingers independently and being able to grip things, even zipping up my jacket is easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I wear Grenade Crustaceous gloves. They have the index finger and the thumb free, sick. Hybrid awesomeness.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> well the model I bought they don't make anymore, but they're called the Outbreak now. The sick ones are the Top Score but I can't find anyone who actually sells them:
> 
> CELTEK OUTBREAK MITTENS BLACK for Sale at Milosport.com: OUTERWEAR Department: SNOWBOARD MITTENS Category
> 
> Grenade also makes a pair like this called the flapjack I think...


thx for reppin milo 

exclusively gloves even in the bc .. i always want the availability of my fingers .. inbounds for constant binding usage and out of bounds in case of an emergency and i need to use beacon or extend shovel/probe etc .. every second counts y'know

o.k. ill edit and be honest ... if I wore mittens how would my friends know when I was giving them the finger...


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd really like to see a glove/mitten design like this :








Manueverability of a glove, with the warmth of a mitten?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

tozab said:


> I'd really like to see a glove/mitten design like this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use these for mountain bike riding. Allows you to use your breaks. lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

tozab said:


> I'd really like to see a glove/mitten design like this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo dude, grenade crustaceous:

Grenade Crustaceous Mitt | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Gloves for me. Can't stand mitts for some strange reason.


----------

